# cost to refill?



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

I dont know much about nos, but how much does it cost to fill an average bottle? and how long will that average bottle last you approximatly.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

i would have expected at least one of the 18 people reading this to know.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Well I'm one of those voyeurs and I've wondered those 2 exact same things. Good question.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

I've heard it can cost $30 to $40, but since I haven't filled my bottle yet I don't know. Still waiting to hook it all up.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

$30-$40.....WOW! a little pricey!! thats high on the hurting scale.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Nitrous usually runs about $3.75 a pound. The bottle holds 10lbs. of nitrous. You usually will not run it completely empty. Maybe about 2 pounds left whenyou refill. So, you will be paying for 8 pounds of nitrous. About $30 to refill. 
Depending on what horsepower setting, 50 shot will last about 15 passes. A 75 shot will last about 10 passes. A 100 shot will last about 7 passes. A 150 shot will last about 5 passes. My 300 shot on my Vette last 3 passes.

I've used up to 3 bottles in a week in my Nissan just playing around. It can be expensive. My bottllle is right behind my drivers seat where I can get to it TOO easy. Put it in the trunk so you don't become an addict!!!! Harde to get to= less likely to use all the time.

Hope this answered your questions guys.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

*OMFG!!...wow*

Seems to me it would be _much_ more cost-effective to do serious (internal) mods. Well I know I wouldn't have the discipline to keep my finger off of the "fun" button. So that little Nitrous fantasy is out of my mind then, lol!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for the reply Mike....I was wondering the same thing too. It doesn't seem too bad of a price....and 15 uses can last me a good while. I'm twisted about the nitrous idea, but this is a positive.


----------

